# I'm on facebook ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally cracked under the pressure and signed myself up for facebook, anyone wants to chat I am Keren Muthsam, [email protected]. I'll figure out how to work it all tomorrow, I need to go out and feed my bubbies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool...  ....I haven't taken that plunge yet ....LOL...  ..hope you have fun with it.... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am with Pam. I have not taken the plunge either and I am not sure ever will but you never know.

I will have to go on with my daughter and see you Keren.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I added you 

I took the plunge about a year ago, its nice to stay in touch with friends though


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm more of a "Myspacer" myself. I have a facebook account but I haven't logged in for months...


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a FB account but I don't do anything with it. I only go on there to play Farm Town, it's sooooo much fun and addicting.

If you want to add me as your neighbor here's my email, [email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bheila said:


> I have a FB account but I don't do anything with it. I only go on there to play Farm Town, it's sooooo much fun and addicting.


I get allthis farm town stuff from my friend -- what is it???


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Would that be me Stacey? LOL I'm addicted to farm town too!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Would that be me Stacey? LOL I'm addicted to farm town too!!


no another friend here in NJ - she is an adult actually LOL

but I may get stuff from you - I stopped checking


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm on facebook and play farmtown to-if any of you want to be neighbors-send me your email and i'll add you as my neighbor on famtown.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I made a FB too, mostly because I was curious about Farm Town. :greengrin:

I think its fun! You can search me out by name: Kristina Saucedo or use my e-mail [email protected] at least I think that's the email I used LOL.

I could use some more Farm Town neighbors too. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im on FB. Its strange when your own son adds you as a freind.(he just found out tonite I was on FB too)
But it seems like relationships dont really build, not on line. People from yrs ago reconnecting then nothing. 
I dont like living a fragmented life on there.
As for the farm thing, havent done that got my own real one. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm ridiculously addicted to facebook!!. i practically live on it, as keren either now knows, or will soon know


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

You can add me-just remind me where you know me from-also dont forget to add me as a neighbor on farmtown if your on their to.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, I know I said before I never use my FB account but now I'm loving it! It's a lot of fun! Especially when you have friend from TGS on there :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

SDK said:


> i'm ridiculously addicted to facebook!!. i practically live on it, as keren either now knows, or will soon know


haha, yes, I've noticed. But dont worry, my friend Kyla is beating you at the moment ... she's on uni holidays and has been a bad influence on me, sitting in bed all day on facebook chatting to me lol

I'm a bit addicted now ...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was always a "myspacer" also even though I had a facebook for almost 3 years now.... but about 3 months ago or so - I started using facebook almost solely - and LOVE it!

I have found so many of my high school friends.... it is awesome. I lost contact with alot of them because I went overseas for 6 years then to Mississippi - oh and changing my name 3 times since then - so it is awesome!

If anyone wants - I am under [email protected] or Allison Schuchart Spacek ---- mind you - I am very ME on there and don't hide much


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

made one too, needed one for state teen council. katrina hammond


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... FINALLY dug up my old Facebook account!!! So if anyone wants to add me it is Brandi Davis email: [email protected] I am hoping to start getting on there more often. Always did myspace but it is getting kind of dull... hope to see everyone there! :dance:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's not giving me the option to add you as a friend. 

I'm Kristina Saucedo - [email protected]


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I added you! hhmmm... I don't know why it wouldn't let you add me though... I will have to play around with it and see if I can fix it :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Friends now. :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! For everyone else.... maybe this will work.... facebook.com/HollowbeadRanch let me know if it does :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Says "page not found". :sigh: Not that I'm a member...cause I'm not.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

It probably won't work if you aren't a member :scratch: It is REALLY easy to sign up though!! And you can set your privacy settings however you like so no one can view your personal information unless you add them as a friend :wink: If you signup let me know your email and I will add you :thumbup:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Now, I've gotten addicted to FB too -- never did myspace. All my horsie friends and goatie friends are on it with me...

[email protected]


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I cracked too. I'm on facebook as well! [email protected]


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> bheila said:
> 
> 
> > I have a FB account but I don't do anything with it. I only go on there to play Farm Town, it's sooooo much fun and addicting.
> ...


StaceyRoop, I'm not sure if anyone answered this question, couldn't see it if they did,
it is a farming game (I've played it /but in my opinion it gets boring after a while)  
:wink:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been on it for awhile. I'm up to over making $4,000,000. Of course most of that was made when I wasn't working and had a ton of time to goof around. I like the challenge of that game. Of course with farmville you can sell the milk you get from the cowns and the goats-on farmtwon the animals dont really have a purpose other than decoration.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm also on facebook. Crissa Renee Kurtz - [email protected] (just let me know that you're from The Goat Spot or I won't add you :wink: )


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Been ther, dun that, drank the FB kool-aid! :ROFL: As one sweet potato said to the other "I yam what I yam!". Look me up, same name & e-mail. :idea:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I am on FB and MS too 

facebook.com/lawandajoy & myspace.com/lawandajoy

or [email protected] if that is easier! I would love to have goatie lovin' friends on there!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Lawanda I got your friend request!! I added you and sent you a message about the new Facebook account I just opened!

I wanted to let everyone know that I was getting alot of spam on my old Facebook Account... so I deactivated that one and opened a new on strictly for my goatie friends :wink: I edited the post I made earlier in this thread to note the changes to my email address to my account. You can look me up using this email [email protected] ! Thanks for all of the adds! :leap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks you all for adding me!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

i think I added everybody, but if I missed somebody, my email is [email protected] for facebook  Its nice to see so many goat friends on there


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i love facebook =D


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I've made a fan page for my """Soon to be Stud"""" :leap: :leap: 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... 5092369022


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

FB is like...amazing!! Feel free to add me [email protected]


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not old enough for facebook :tears: . My mom was all for me getting one and then we saw the age :sigh: .


----------

